# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box  Miracle Falcon Qualcomm Module 3.7 Forensic Special #2 WORLD'S FIRST (23/10/2018)

## mohamed73

*Falcon Box  Next Generation Multi Brand Tool  iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM Qualcomm V 3.7*                                  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Falcon Box  Next Generation Multi Brand Tool  iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM Qualcomm v3.7 *  **   *[X] Release Note Miracle Falcon Qualcomm v3.7* *Added  [+]Generic Qualcomm Android **Read Deleted Contacts** List in Edl Mode
    *** Supported Most Brands With Generic Structure ***
    *** Read Full Deleted List with Name and Number in Simple Text Format ***   [+] More Forensic Supported Features :   [+]Generic Android Read Call Logs With Duration in Edl Mode (Worlds First)  [+] Generic Android Read Sms in Edl Mode (Worlds First)  [+] Generic Android Read Phonebook in Edl Mode (Worlds First)  [+] Fixed Edl Boot from Fastboot Bug  [+] Improved Fastboot Reset screenlocks Patcher  [+] Updated Internel Loader Database     [+] Automatic Loader Selection for 270+ Variants : [+] MSM8992 : 3 Variants [+] MSM8994 : 4 Variants [+] MSM8996 : 5 Variants [+] MSM8x26 : 2 Variants [+] SDM660  : 9 Variants [+] MSM8916 : 26 Variants [+] MSM8226 : 1 Variants [+] MSM8909 : 55 Variants [+] MSM8917 : 22 Variants [+] MSM8936 : 24 Variants [+] MSM8937 : 32 Variants [+] MSM8952 : 20 Variants [+] MSM8953 : 23 Variants [+] MSM8974 : 8 Variants [+] MSM8998 : 5 Variants [+] MSM8064 : 2 Variants [+] MSM8064T: 1 Variants [+] MSM8930 : 1 Variants [+] MSM8960 : 1 Variants [+] MSM8976 : 14 Variants [+] MSM8x10 : 6 Variants [+] MSM8929 : 5 Variants 
Note: In Some Cases Automatic Detection Detects but Fails to boot,
you Must Manually Select Model in that case or Use Factory mbn[/SIZE]*  *BR [SV]'S MIRACLE TEAM*      *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *               *Miracle Falcon Activation Available for Miracle Key*   *# No Need Login Auto Login* *# All Free Packs Available* *# No Need buy Other Dongle or Card*  *This is Summer Offer any time will Stop.*   **  ** الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ** 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  **   **

----------


## mohamed73

_Miracle Falcon Box Shell [ Thunder Edition ]   NEWS 
[+] Miracle Thunder Support For All Modules (Activation Required)               Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] | الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------


## mohamed73

_Special Forensic Edition #2  Comming Soon 
**Read Deleted Contacts From Qualcomm Android Phones**  More Supported Features  Read Phonebook
Read Sms
Read Call Logs with Duration  Phone Hang on Logo ?
Dead Phone with good Gpt ?
All Possible Extract  
Still not have Falcon ?  _

----------

